# Annual Holiday Haul Thread



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello Arcadians, Happy Holidays to you all.  

This time of year is the season of giving (and getting ), which means it's also that time of year to show off what you got, or complain about what you didn't get.

So, what games did you get during the holidays? Did you get what you wanted? What game/s are you gonna buy with the money you got from grandma?

'Tis the season of gloating, so show off and share!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2014)

Got myself Bayonetta 2 and a WiiU.

Game set and match, motherfuckers.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 25, 2014)

Gamecube from my cousin 
Alpha Sapphire and LOZ: Spirit Tracks from my mom  [LOZ is technically for my birthday but that's in three days close enough]
LOZ: Phantom Hourglass from myself  About to buy myself more games with my Christmas money


----------



## Zaru (Dec 25, 2014)

December is pretty much the only month where I HAVEN'T spent money on games so far. Curious how that works.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2014)

Also, pictures are welcome. _Really_ show it off.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2014)

When it comes to video games and system, I usually buy whatever I want, but this year my sister happened to buy me a Vita Borderlands 2 bundle w/Persona 4 Golden, so I'll gladly take it 



I also got a Pikachu and Zelda Amiibo to go alongside my Link Amiibo.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2014)

My Fam got me 2 Amiibos even though I never asked for them, because they're observant as fuck. Also got a Vita and a Steam Card. Smaller "haul" than usual this year, but I didn't really want anything, so the stuff I got was pretty neat.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 25, 2014)

Tell Tales: WalkingDead Bundle, Legend of Korra, Child of Light, Dragon Age:Inquisition


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2014)

Finally took a picture of my haul. Acquired from a variety of friends and family, mixed with some killer deals and discounts + some of my own money.  

Super Smash Bros. U, Bayonetta 2, Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Far Cry 4, Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth, Freedom Wars, Tales of Hearts R, Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1, and Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD ReMIX Collector's Edition.




Better quality:


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2014)

PS3 + Kingdom Hearts 2.5 and Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2014)

If this includes stuff I bought myself, well there is Child of Light for half price. Beautiful fucking game man. I seriously can't get enough of it.

Cool thread Death. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Got myself Bayonetta 2 and a WiiU.
> 
> Game set and match, motherfuckers.



Deathbringer won 

We should play Tag Climax bro.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 26, 2014)

Legend of Korra and Borderlands TPS on steam from a couple of generous friends.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 27, 2014)

Games-wise, only Forza Horizon 2, Five Nights at Freddy's (from a friend) and Dead Rising 2 (from Death-kun). 

I don't get video games related stuff for Christmas anymore.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 27, 2014)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Prison Architect
State of Decay


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Games-wise, only Forza Horizon 2, Five Nights at Freddy's (from a friend) and *Dead Rising 2 (from Death-kun)*.
> 
> I don't get video games related stuff for Christmas anymore.



Yeaaaaaah buddy 

My "problem" (first world problem?) is that people insist on buying me presents, and the only things I can think of that I'll actually use are video games or books.


----------

